# Sample bid



## 1sttimeplower (Sep 27, 2004)

How do you go about writing up a bid for a parking lot for a bank, store, gas station, etc?


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

They have a CD you can buy on SIMA's website with a bid and contract already made up. You just plug and chug your info and price and your good to go.  It's cheap to only like $30 shipped! So it doesn't hurt you pocket payup

www.sima.org


----------

